# Gears for G4016 Grizzly lathe



## Night Stalker (Apr 7, 2018)

Need P4016320 16T & P4016321 32T/16T gear used in the transmission as change gears.
I would think these gears are used in other Asian machines...
Do you all know of the other branded machine and possibly a part number of the same...

Thank you


----------

